# Anyone on / been on anti-depressants during IVF and which one?



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I have a question that has probably been asked many time on here, but here goes - has anyone take anti-depressants during IVF and had success and with no harm to the baby?

I'm not on any anti-depressants yet however, after 7 IVF cycles I'm really struggling with anxiety (especially) and depression, as well as poor sleep - I've felt like this certainly for a couple of years, although things have gotten progressively worse in the last few months.  From the research I've done, those who have resorted to taking medication during IVF have either taken Setraline or Fluoxetine.  I spoke to my GP this week and she said they are much and such the same really, as they are both SSRI's and both have minimal risks.  I took Fluoxetine about 15 years ago for a brief spell and from what I remember they worked for me however, I'm also concerned with which one is the safest, although realistically, I know that no anti-depressant can be considered 'safe'.  

If anyone has their story to share, please let me know.  Thanks xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I was on lofepramine, a tricyclic antidepressants which can also help with pain during both my pregnancies. I was told due to family history risks of stopping higher than continuing. 
Good luck.


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

I am also contemplating taking antidepressants, but am worried that if one day we go down adoption route  the approval pannel will not like it.


----------

